# Fonction "localiser" suite Vente et Achat de Mac



## Shinto (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Une question vient d'apparaitre dans mon quotidien assez pépère de Mac User... J'ai vendu et acheté pas mal de Mac depuis quelques années. Mon fiston qui a un partage familial avec moi m'a signalé que dans la fonction "Localiser" apparaissaient 3 anciens Mac que j'ai pu vendre (précisément un iMac de 2009, un iMac de 2011 et un MacBook Pro 17'' de 2007), pourtant proprement effacés de mon compte iCloud et remis à zéro à la vente...  

Il semblerait que je puisse "effacer" ces 3 Mac via mon App "Localiser", mais si je le fais, je crains de... les effacer "tout court" à distance, ce qui n'est pas le but recherché. 

Je dois pouvoir contacter le dernier acheteur pour lui en parler (j'imagine sa tête...) mais pour les plus anciens aucune chance je le crains. 

A votre avis, il se passe quoi dans ces cas là ? 

De là même manière, si ça marche dans un sens, ça marche dans l'autre, et l'un de mes Mac mini (2010) risque d'être probablement geolocalisable (bon, il fonctionne sous Linux, mais sait-on jamais ??) puisque je l'ai acheté d'occasion... Est ce qu'il y a moyen de savoir si on est géolocalisé à votre connaissance ?

Merci


----------



## Shinto (7 Décembre 2022)

Bon je réponds moi même après quelques tests avec un autre Mac... A priori, si je supprime simplement l'appareil "intrus" (sans utiliser la fonction Effacer) de mon app Localiser, ça devrait fonctionner. Le quiproquo vient du fait que Apple explique qui si on fait ça, ça enlève effectivement l'appareil "provisoirement" et ce, jusqu'à sa reconnexion (et que la fonction "Localiser mon Mac" est activée). Mais Apple ne précise pas (merci l'implicite) que si c'est bien à sa reconnexion, c'est surtout avec le même compte iCloud que celui qui sert à Localiser l'appareil... du coup, comme les appareils ont été effacés (disque + NVram) et réinstallés, et que les nouveaux propriétaires utilisent d'autres comptes iCloud, normalement, ça devrait être définitif...    

Mais je peux me tromper...


----------

